# Zootrophion griffin



## dave b (Feb 28, 2009)

Easy to miss this one.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow!!! hard to get the shape of the flower! 1 single bloom? Jean


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2009)

That's weird!! How big is the flower?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2009)

Weird!!!! Does it have any fragrance??? Cool colour!!


----------



## dave b (Mar 1, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Wow!!! hard to get the shape of the flower! 1 single bloom? Jean



Only one bloom. The plant is putting out many new growths, so more will surely come.


----------



## dave b (Mar 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's weird!! How big is the flower?



15 cm long. If this plant continues to grow as well as it is beginning to now, i may have a division some day.


----------



## dave b (Mar 1, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Weird!!!! Does it have any fragrance??? Cool colour!!



I have not been able to detect any. All i smell is wet plant and bark.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2009)

dave b said:


> 15 cm long. If this plant continues to grow as well as it is beginning to now, i may have a division some day.



you mean that the whole plant makes 15 cm? Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

This genus is so unique, the flowers does not open and the tips a fused.

Great!


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> This genus is so unique, the flowers does not open and the tips a fused.Great! Ramon



Yep unique & interesting for sure! Do you know/wonder about the pollinator?


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> you mean that the whole plant makes 15 cm? Jean



Or 15mm?

I'm definitely getting one if it makes 15 cm flowers!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Yep unique & interesting for sure! Do you know/wonder about the pollinator?



I think it is a kind of small beetle.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## dave b (Mar 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Or 15mm?
> 
> I'm definitely getting one if it makes 15 cm flowers!!!



Oops, it should be 15.0 mm. Typo, sorry about that. At 15 cm, this thing would scare pollinators away.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2009)

dave b said:


> Oops, it should be 15.0 mm. Typo, sorry about that. At 15 cm, this thing would scare pollinators away.


:rollhappy::rollhappy:

It kind of reminds me of Bulbo fritilariflorum. It's not quite as nasty looking, but it's about 9 cm. and smells like barf. If yours was 15 cm, and looking like a petrified mouse or a turd, I'm sure it would still attract some kind of big nasty fly.:drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2009)

dave b said:


> Oops, it should be 15.0 mm. Typo, sorry about that. At 15 cm, this thing would scare pollinators away.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like Japanese monster Gamera!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

dave b said:


> Easy to miss this one.



I guess so!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy:
> 
> It kind of reminds me of Bulbo fritilariflorum. It's not quite as nasty looking, but it's about 9 cm. and smells like barf. If yours was 15 cm, and looking like a petrified mouse or a turd, I'm sure it would still attract some kind of big nasty fly.:drool:



funny, I was just looking at the meyers conservatory website and they have that bulb fritillariiflorum available for flask reservations available soon... couldn't believe the description of vomit odor......


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> funny, I was just looking at the meyers conservatory website and they have that bulb fritillariiflorum available for flask reservations available soon... couldn't believe the description of vomit odor......



That's a selfing from my plant.:wink:


----------



## odin (Mar 6, 2009)

Very interessing flower shape.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's a selfing from my plant.:wink:



funny,..... small world!


----------

